# Spied: Audi S1 Test Mule Looks Close to Production



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We just got our hands on a new set of S1 spy photos and this one's looking really close to production. I ran a blog post about it, using pics from the set and attaching a gallery of the entire set. Check it out here.

http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rum...-test-mule-looks-like-closest-production-yet/


----------



## Mooses (Aug 28, 2008)

looks like the S1 facelift continues testing in snowy Sweden.

rumored to pack 220 hp and quattro all-wheel-drive. not a bad combo!










more pics here.


----------



## Mooses (Aug 28, 2008)

testing goes a little wrong as the S1 prototype crashes into snowbank.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Man, it's not that guy's day. Stuffs prototype into the snow bank, spy photographers around, jeans riding a little too low in the back for a fair degree of plumber crack. At least they blurred out his face.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOeJiYABCk4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTyBPRkINbU


----------

